# purple veil tail



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw a purple veil tail today at petco, the place I'm not buying bettas from. Apparently true purple veil tails are rare....I am not buying anymore bettas. Help!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I was there today!! Right around 12:30-1ish! I saw a reddish guy with some dragon scales! Their bettas were in bad conditions again...


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

were you? I thought the cups looked pretty clean-ish still from the big day the other day! We should have met up there! Lol! Oh well, how could you miss the purple guy? But I WILL resist, yes I must. (four is enough!)


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Cleanish compared to what they usually look like there. But some guys were floating sideways and barely swimming unless you jostled the cup. I guess I am just used to our store where that doesn't happen (or those are the WORST conditions!).

I don't usually look at the VTs... I am kind of a tail-snob!! ha!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

yes I did see some with SBD.

I will have to visit your store.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i have a purple v shes very pretty i would get him


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

beta novice said:


> i have a purple v shes very pretty i would get him


Could you post a photo? I'd love to see him


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I would love to see her too. I have seen your male but never your female betta novice.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sjones: You're so lucky you've got a petco near you, though the fact that they don't take good care of their fish is bad. I've heard that Petco carries lots of differnent betta types. Though my petsmart takes awesome care of their bettas, I can't help but wish for more variety, considering the fact that apart from the occasional crowntail, it only carries red and blue veiltails.

*sigh* if only there were the perfect lfs that carried different types of bettas but also took good care of them.

But I'm off topic. You should have gotten him... and sent him to MEEEE XD


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

hmm, I could I just don't have the proper fish shipping materials, also as someone said on here when you buy one from petco it another will take its place and they treat their bettas badly so I hate to support them..
anyway, who are you going to put in the ten gallon? maybe I'll send you one of mine


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

XD I was halfway kidding

When it's cycled, I'll probably have puffy in there with 5 harlequin rasboras and some shrimp, but if that doesn't work, I'll return them, divide my tank, and try to find another betta


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sure it will..unless "the worms" come out!! Let me know!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a male purple VT. I didn't know they were rare


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

photos please!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw a beautiful purple veiltail at petsmart when I bought Alakazam and Genie. <3 I was actually choosing between him and alakazam. Alakazam won because at the time he was the healthier of the two. =]

I'd post pics but I unfortunately didn't take any and his color was hard to see in the blue water. =[ My sister was convinced he was blue till he swan right up to the side! XD He was a beauty allright! =]


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

These were the day I got him, sometime in January I believe, but he prettty much looks the same  Don't know if he is considered a "true" purple VT because he has a little white on the tip of his fins.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow cool! He is purple, he's 'just' a BF on top of that!


----------

